# Long exposures at my house!



## adamrara (Mar 16, 2010)

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1755/img5756h.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8483/img5748.jpg

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8554/img5744k.jpg

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4443/img5741n.jpg

I have a canon eos 1000D and i love it!

I do alot of different photography. Light graffiti, long exposure, high speed, nature, landscape, anything.

Flickr: Rhines Photography's Photostream is my main flickr page


----------



## mobius121 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you can, I would post the thumbs of your photos instead of the links, this way we can preview and click the ones we want to see more detail of  Also it seems you recently joined so welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 18, 2010)

im not sure if that is should be considered "long exposure" I believe most of the shots u can get handheld with a VR or IS lens. The ones on your flickr page in my book are more entitled to being "long exposure". you're on the right track though! I do love painting with light though. check it out!







this one is my first sequence with a strobe in a long exposure


----------

